# New Haunt



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Hello. Just found this website a few days ago and Love It! So I thought I'd join. Very comforting to know there are others out there who love Halloween as much as I do and more! :jol: Have been decorating for 10 years but not as fancy as would like to. Now that we're out of an apartment it's getting better every year. Hubby not impressed with all the room taken up in the shed, but still enough room for more decor!  Hope to make new friends and learn the ropes about haunting from everyone! :xbones:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Your dissention starts here and goes much further down, but hey WELCOME!
You'll enjoy it here.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome Dark Fanged Bat Lady, to the place that will fuel your halloween creativity 24/7!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome Dark Fanged Bat Lady... that names awsome!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

We will help nurture your Halloween sickness.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome, Lady...you're among friends here!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome Bat Lady, http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/

start with this , pack a lunch it takes a while


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Dark Fanged Bat Lady!!! What a coincidence!! Your handle is what I call my wife behind her back!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to the place that will cause you buy another shed


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome, Bat Lady. Glad to meet another learner like myself. I'm mostly in awe of these guys and gals, they are so good, but they have much to teach. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhh, I thought I sensed the presence of another member of the mouse air force. Welcome Bat Lady. We can help you completely take over the shed, attic, basement, garage, and at least one of the rooms inside. Enjoy your stay and see you in the chat room if you dare, lol.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome Dark Fanged Bat Lady, feel free to talk about Halloween all the time, I do!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard. And about that shed thing....I already bought a second shed, filled that up too along with 3/4 of the garage, 2 closets and some of the attic. Some of my favorites I keep out year round.....it really freaks people out to come over and see a corpse sitting at the dining room table LOL. I can't wait to see pics of your yard and hear some of your ideas.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Dark Fanged Bat Lady!!!!! Welcome to the haunt side. Enjoy your stay and start posting!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

"it really freaks people out to come over and see a corpse sitting at the dining room table"

As a regular occupant of said table, I resemble that remark!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Did I mention your name dear? SHEESH.....some people think EVERYTHING revolves around them! Good thing I love ya! But, just for the record, and to make my dear friend happy, NO, the corpse I'm referring to is NOT Vlad. And before he makes any other comments, it's not BlackCat, or my husband either. I think that covers everyone!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

*Thank you to all who have made me feel Velcome!*

Thank you to all who Velcomed me with open arms!  You've made me feel like part of a family now. If anyone is interested I would love to tell you how my Love for Halloween came about. Ever since I can remember October 31st has been my favorite holiday. Not because of the candy but I felt I could be who I really was. But when I would express myself it was always "such an overactive imagination". Here's what I have to say to that nonsense=  :googly: (and one smiley that I use when needed~ya'll know which finger) Well to make a long story short, when I turned 18 & got out of a 4 yr relationship (one of the naysayers), I got my 2nd tatoo. Any guesses? Yep, you guessed it~a vampire. When I figure out how I will put up a picture. (Don't have a web page as of yet) Well, have talked plenty for now. Any ?/comments please feel free to email me. :jol: And Thank you vonce again! :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That sounds great, but we need to get your posts up so you can enter the tombstone build going on right now!!!

Got some cool prizes!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Greetings Fanged one, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey, call me silly but I thought that somewhere I read that newbies could only have 1 new post per day. ?Hmmmmmm?


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank you Blackwidow. That is my sons fave spider!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Dark Fanged Bat Lady said:


> When I figure out how I will put up a picture. (Don't have a web page as of yet) Well, have talked plenty for now. Any ?/comments please feel free to email me. :jol: And Thank you vonce again! :devil:


http://www.putfile.com/ This link will get you the site I use for uploading pics here. ALOT easier than uploading to my site (and cheaper to, it's freeeeeeee!)..hehe


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank you! Just finished looking at the site. Bear with me now, ..... don't I need a website to put the pics on or will that be the place I give people the link to?


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Crashed computer when we first got it and now am a little skeptical.....


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

"Hey, call me silly" Silly Bat you. lol We can't get enough Halloween and Haunt talk around here, and new people always have new ideas and perspectives that we can steal, ummmm, err, I mean borrow, hehehe........

Try photobucket, it's free and easy to use. http://photobucket.com/ 
You upload your photos to the site, then give the link to the album or photo you want people to see.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank you very much Vlad! I am going to check them out and let you know what happens!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Dark Fanged Bat Lady said:


> Thank you! Just finished looking at the site. Bear with me now, ..... don't I need a website to put the pics on or will that be the place I give people the link to?


No, Dark fang...You use that website to link to..You don't need a website.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Ohhhhhkay. (lite bulb just went on)  :googly: Makes more sense now.. Thanx!!! That would definitely help if I enter tombstone contest wouldn't it?! Still new to this stuff. sheeez 
BTW "Dark Fang" is what my son picked for my handle. I just Love the sound of it!!! :jol:


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Im such a Silly bat!


----------

